
Critique of 2018 Turing Award for Drs. Bengio and Hinton and LeCun - jdp23
http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/critique-turing-award-bengio-hinton-lecun.html
======
P-NP
Schmidhuber's critique has over 200 references. I have spent several hours on
verifying them. It helped that I already knew many of his papers and earlier
posts i.e. "Deep Learning: Our Miraculous Year 1990-1991"
[http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/deep-learning-miraculous-
yea...](http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/deep-learning-miraculous-
year-1990-1991.html) and "Critique of Honda Prize for Dr. Hinton"
[http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/critique-honda-prize-
hinton....](http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/critique-honda-prize-hinton.html)

As far as I can tell, all of Schmidhuber's claims are correct. Apparently the
post even went through some sort of peer review. He is thanking "several
expert reviewers for useful comments."

Have a look at the astonishing Sec. XVII which lists eight of his direct
priority disputes with Bengio and Hinton.

This is not a glorious chapter in the annals of the Turing award.

